# Attrezzare una sala NOC-style

## Ghostraider

Ciao a tutti,

per l'azienda dove lavoro sono stato recentemente incaricato di attrezzare una sala stile NOC da dove monitorare tutti i sistemi IT (linee dati, voip, apparati di rete, server e pc), verificare i backup, risolvere i vari problemi legati ai servizi IT sulle postazioni di lavoro della sede principale e remota.

Ho qualche idea ma mi piacerebbe discuterne un po' con voi anche perchè sto valutando di usare tutte postazioni gentoo-based per gli operatori di sala magari con un server distcc e un sync interno.

Come tool di monitoring pensavo a nagios e splunk.

Purtroppo non navighiamo in un momento in cui i fondi sono liberi per cui dovrò un po' acquistare ed un po' rivalutare vecchio hardware.

Sono apertissimo ad eventuali "drittate" .-)

Grazie, ciao

----------

## gutter

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> *

 

Ho usato per almeno tre anni http://www.opennms.org/ e penso che sia davvero ben fatto.

Davide

----------

## Ghostraider

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Ghostraider wrote:*   * 
> 
> Ho usato per almeno tre anni http://www.opennms.org/ e penso che sia davvero ben fatto.
> 
> Davide

 

Ciao, grazie per la dritta vado a subito a curiosare .-)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Di preciso cosa vorresti fare?

Forse fai prima ad esporre il tuo piano  :Wink: 

Vuoi consigli su tools di monitoraggio?

Vuoi consigli su come attrezzare le postazioni degli operatori?

Riguardo a quest'ultimo punto, se son tutte macchine uguali ti conviene piuttosto fare un server di compilazione a parte e distribuire i pacchetti precompilati e far syncare i PC verso un repo che controlli tu e definire delle baseline specifiche, così da aver sempre il controllo degli stessi, e magari anche usare un qualche tool di configuration management.

----------

## Ghostraider

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Di preciso cosa vorresti fare?
> 
> Forse fai prima ad esporre il tuo piano 
> 
> Vuoi consigli su tools di monitoraggio?
> ...

 

Ciao, scusa il ritardo della risposta, in effetti sono stato parecchio sintetico nel mio primo post... dunque in particolare mi sto occupando dell'allestimento hardware e software di una sala noc e dato che ho ottenuto carta bianca mi piacerebbe poter creare un layer gentoo-based .-)

Per quanto riguarda il tool di monitoraggio avevo tirato su un serverino con nagios/cacti/splunk ma sto valutando il buon consiglio di cutter (grazie ancora per la dritta).

Per il resto, si diciamo che mi piacerebbe avere qualche vostra opinione su come attrezzare le postazioni degli operatori magari come hai suggerito tu. Anche io ipotizzavo un serverino per il distcc e il sync, home dir su server via nfs e sistema ldap centralizzato di login.

Sarebbe di fatti carino un tool di conf management, a me viene in mente puppet ma non sono molto esperto in materia.

Ciao .-)

----------

